# Ipad Bird Identification Ap?



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Betsy is a bird watcher. My remembery is not always accurate so ... I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good bird watching ap? I'm not a pro - just want to use around the house or when I'm out in the desert. Any ideas?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ibird

http://www.ibirdexplorer.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The iBird apps are very good, not perfect, but still very good

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, that is the one I was looking at. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to hear birds, there's various Chirp! Bird Songs USA (and Europe and Britain) apps.  Very good.  It's to identify songs and has beautiful photos with links to Wiki for info.  I bought it both for iPad and iPhone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the iBird Explorer app to torture my cat. Quite entertaining.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I use the iBird Explorer app to torture my cat. Quite entertaining.


Wait 'til you find out what your cat is going to do to torture _you_! 

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I call her Achmed the Terrorist for a reason....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As it happens, just last night, I learned of an app called "Chirp!" that has USA and European versions, including a free "lite" iphone version.  It doesn't have as much information as iBird, but the price is right ($2.99 for the iPad version with 157 US birds).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might also be interested in BirdsEye ($19.99) or BirdsEye Lite ($1.99).  They let you create a life list of birds you've seen, plus shows you where birds listed in the app have been seen in your area.  The lite version has the 135 most common birds, the full version 847.  Nice app.

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks all. I have lived in the Imperial Valley of CA for 40 years but I still see birds that I don't know. I have one of the Chirp apps and like it OK but I think I will go with Betsy's BirdsEye - trying the lite first. Or maybe going with the full version - will have to check it out after dinner. I have always wanted to do a life list but just never got around to it - if I wrote it on paper, I would have lost it by now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might try the Western version of iBird in addition; BirdsEye is great for seeing what's been spotted near you and keeping your life list, but it doesn't have a whole lot of info about the birds themselves... and you're in a great birding area.

But it's great for showing what birds have been reported in the area and where...which is a tremendous help if you're a new birder or in a new area.  I put Imperial in as the city and it showed me 113 birds that had been seen there in the last 3 weeks.  I'm definitely going to use it when I go to California.  

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the iBird Explorer Western version that I purchased for $9.99.  It currently has 828 birds listed and updates every few months.  Originally had a little over 700 birds when purchased last  year.  I very seldom travel so the Western version is perfect for me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like birds too.  (My roomie has salmon pink, black, and white feathers!)  Wasn't going to invest in one of the iBirds apps, but guess now I will.  iBird Explorer Plus a good one?  Will it download to both iPhone and iTouch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iBird Explorer Plus is good, especially if you travel.  If you don't, you might want one of the regional versions and save $10.  

I have the iPad version, but it came out first for the iPod/iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in the Midwest / near Chicago.  I only saw Explorer Western.  Are there apps for all parts of the country?  Where are they in App store?

So iPhone app would work on iTouch/iPod too?


ETA:  I found the other regions.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For the Android phone users out there, iBird Yard Plus is available as of today in the Android Market foR $9.99.  For me this will be more portable and useful than something on my iPad, since I don't have a fruity phone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I missed this article when it was published, but stumbled upon it yesterday while Googling for something else.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/22/technology/personaltech/22smart.html


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to get a good birding app for our trip to South Africa next month. Will any of these have birds we'll find there as well as the birds we have here in Florida? Or should I get two different apps? I don't mind getting two separate apps, or paying for a good one, but I'd like a specific recommendation if you have one. DH was wondering if any of the apps would "listen" to a bird chirping and identify it for you, kind of like the Shazam app does for songs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While some of the birds will be in the iPad guides, many will not.  You are much better off searching for a guide to African birds on Amazon.  And while there are devices which will analyze bird calls, they are very expensive.  There are no apps that will do that on the iPad as far as I know.

I suggest you check online for some bird lists pertinent for South Africa...there is usually something online that will be very helpful!  And tell you which birds are common and which are not for the time of year you are going.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. I started looking online, but for a complete novice, it's rather overwhelming. I'll keep looking, it sounds like there are some great birds to look for.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Guide-Birds-Southern-Africa/dp/1919938974/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277176496&sr=8-5

This looks affordable and portable. I know nothing about it except that I found it on Amazon when I looked out of curiositiy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's exactly the one I was going to suggest....and I had three websites, but they somehow disappeared from the post...off to find them again...

http://www.travellingbirder.com/birdwatching/birding_South%20Africa.php
http://www.fatbirder.com/links_geo/africa/south_africa.html
http://www.africanbirdclub.org/countries/

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just found an app in the app store dedicated to south african birds, too, but no ratings and $29.99. 

I like the thought of being able to hear the bird calls, maybe I'll try one for Florida and see what I think first. We do have some pretty neat birds in our yard.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're serious about this and have time, it may be worthwhile hiring a local expert. I'm not a birder per se, but I am a wildlife photographer as a hobby, and I have ten times the opportunity going into a strange area if I'm with someone local who knows where and when to be.

I know nothing about this outfit except that I found the website by googling:

http://www.birdwatch.co.za/

A cheaper alternative might be to look for an Audubon Society group in the area of South Africa you expect to bird in, and (if possible from the website) email them to ask for suggestions of when and where to go, and what to look for.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm nowhere near serious. I just want to be prepared LOL. I'll have all three kids with us, and I'm a photographer, so my focus will be on shooting the wildlife and scenery. But you can never have too much information on hand, and in my travel research I keep seeing mentions of fantastic birdwatching to be had. And since I figure I won't be back there anytime soon, I'd like to appreciate what I'm seeing. The good thing is that all of our safaris will be guided by local experts. I will certainly be relying on them for most things. 

I've got the kids each doing research on specific mammals we should see on our safari, I guess I'll try and tackle the birds!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might look at the South African Wildlife app for $9.99 instead of the birding one; more different animals for the kids, and the birds are probably the ones you're most likely to see anyway.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You might look at the South African Wildlife app for $9.99 instead of the birding one; more different animals for the kids, and the birds are probably the ones you're most likely to see anyway.
> 
> Betsy


I think that's a great idea. Off to check it out!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My north African bird -- a grey singing finch









Chloe Anne Susanna Carolina Savannah


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Bird-Songs-North-American-ebook/dp/B003JH8WN8/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277776322&sr=1-11

The above is a Kindle book designed for the ipad, that will have color video (as well as audio). It only works on the various fruity devices (iPad/iPhone/Touch). It's interesting, and where else can you hear the calls of the ivory billed woodpecker for only $9.99?

Note that this is one of thirteen such books that incorporate video and audio, but are limited to i-devices:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20008981-93.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool...I have that in the DTB version...which has audio...it was a gift. 

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Appadvice has a listing now of all the nature identification apps that they recommend. Has everything from birds, to reptiles, fish, plants, rocks, etc. Nature enthusiasts might want to check it out. Some are pretty pricey, such as the Audubon guide at $19.99, but looks like it is pretty extensive and allows you to put down sightings to your life list. Others are cheap, such as the one on rock identification.

http://appadvice.com/applists/show/nature-field-guides

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, Eeyore! I just downloaded the Audobon Florida Field Guide. Not only does it have birds, but it also has mammals, fish, plants, and more. Since the vast majority of the time I'll be looking up things we've found in our backyard, this was a perfect download. The only complaint is the size -- 554 MB!! That's half a gig!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Eeyore, that's a great link!

I use Scats and Tracks, from the Falcon Guide series. iPad version is only $3.99, while iPhone version is $6.99, go figure.


----------

